# AUTOart Audi Sport Quattro '84 SWB



## Donnieclark (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello all,

This is one of those models you keep putting off until the next time, well the next time finally arrived and I was lucky to find one on white too! The Sport Quattro made its name is rally racing, where Audi dominated for a period. I believe the model came out in 2004-2005, I'm assuming the hay days of AUTOart. The model is actually well done, lot's of detail for the senses. The interior is quite detailed with moving sun visors to boot. Exterior compliments the 1:1, and engine detail is quite good. A recommended model for any Audi enthusiast. 

Thanks






For more you can check this product launch


----------



## williams123 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sport Quattro is real legend


----------



## JacksonWilliams (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes, Germans know how to make cars for centuries, this model is magnificent!)


----------

